# All of Your Rescues Added to my Site



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you from your friends at Dirks fund!!!! WOOOOOF!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks from the G.R.E.A.T Rescue of NE Fla.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Joel, under Colorado, would you please add:

Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies www.goldenrescue.com

Thanks!


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Joel, under Colorado, would you please add:
> 
> Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies www.goldenrescue.com
> 
> Thanks!


I just added it...


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,
Can you add Mill dog rescue network here in Colorado Springs, CO to your list of rescues. This is their homepage.
http://milldogrescue.org/index.html
Thank you,


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank You from GoldHeart GRR!! 
Could you please list us under Pennsylvania also?
Thanks a million!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you from Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue in North Carolina.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you for listing Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. We are based out of CT, however we cover all of New England. Is there some way of noting that on your list?

Thanks again


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

OK, we made those changes. For NE, do you want to include Vermont?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Joel,

All the rescues, including GRAPE in PA, are always looking for helpful ways of getting the message out to adopt, donate or foster. Every link helps.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

JoelSilverman said:


> OK, we made those changes. For NE, do you want to include Vermont?


Yes, We adopt to all of the New England States, also New York, and New Jersey. 
Thanks on behalf of the SGRR.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

cham said:


> Yes, We adopt to all of the New England States, also New York, and New Jersey.
> Thanks on behalf of the SGRR.


OK.... I will add those states.. also, if there is any way these groups that I am adding can add a link back to my site too, that would be great too.


----------



## Nicolle (Dec 25, 2007)

Joel,

We would be honored if you would add us to your site:

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

http://www.scgrrescue.org/

Deborah


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Nicolle said:


> Joel,
> 
> We would be honored if you would add us to your site:
> 
> ...


No prob.. that was added...


----------

